# Hilton Head Island Yarn Shop



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

An important part of my trip planning is searching for yarn shops in the area where we will be traveling.
I found a small but very friendly shop called Needlepoint Junction which really did have a lot more needlepoint yarns and patterns than knitting supplies. There was one wall of yarn, patterns and knitted samples so I took a good look through all of the cubbies and bought 2 skeins of Rylie by HiKoo. Very yummy!
If you are in that area you will find this shop:
Needlepoint Junction
The Village at Wexford
1000 William Hilton Pkwy Ste J7F
Hilton Head Island, SC 29928


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for the information. We are going to Hilton Head Island in October and I love visiting LYS.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

I live in Hilton Head and yes this is a wonderful yarn shop. Owner and employees are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am also off to Hilton Head in October. Thanks for the information.


----------

